
Women write back to Google engineer - SREinSF
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/08/06/a-google-engineer-wrote-that-women-may-be-genetically-unsuited-for-tech-jobs-women-wrote-back/?utm_term=.9f5ab88f4400
======
raarts
If you fear that: "The engineer's words reflect the unspoken thoughts of many
others in an industry dominated by white men.", would it be wise to dismiss
those words with: "it advanced incorrect assumptions about gender. I'm not
going to link to it here"?

The tech world is supposed to be a meritocracy where views are discussed using
arguments, facts etcetera.

Most engineers have not been exposed to the body of research into gender
differences, and without at least an informed discussion they will not change
position.

Just giving out plain dismissals will _not_ solve this issue.

------
eevilspock
title should be closer to OP title: _A Google engineer wrote that women may be
genetically unsuited for tech jobs. Women wrote back._

------
mcappleton
It crazy how much flak someone can get from stating the obvious.

